# Nettle Rash



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Got a bit scared today. I'd brought Pickle in from quite a good walk but he had got muddled up in some nettles. Anyway he seemed fine until he got home and I was grooming him and he started whining and mathering and in the end I had to rush him down the vets as I thought he had something caught in his paw. After examination there was nothing to see and the only thing I could think of was nettles! I'm interested to see you can give piriton to dogs.. just wondering what amount to a 13 week old pup? 

Oh and vet charged me £40 for a second long anti inflammatory injection


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I think you can give piriton, but not sure how much, Kendal has wrote on a post somewhere regarding this,type in piriton in the search option and you should find it ( if not I'm sure somebody else will let you know how much to give xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

If you can half one and give it twice a day they i thing that should be fine. delta was 17 months old and i was told by the vet to give her 1 twice a day. 

a friends dog once got stung by gelly fish and went off to pee on some toilet paper to rub on the.
sting. 

so more or less anthing they advize for humams like a dock leef for nettles or vinger for bee stings will ne fine for dogs too. 

but yeah the vet perscribe piriton and its the same as the human one.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

After a rather nasty vet bill when our last dog reacted to a wasp sting we always kept piriton in the house. Good advice Kendal xx


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

We had a weekend where Piriton was well used! Daughter took it for travel sickness, son had it for hay fever and Pepper had it for itchy rash. It's a medicine cabinet staple in our house.
When Pepper was spayed and had an allergic reaction to the dressing the vet advised me to give it to her.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

One thing to remember about Piriton only use the basic tabs not the one a day ones!


----------

